# Medical Clearinghouse vs. Physician Group Practice



## kzanotti (Mar 4, 2011)

I will be graduating in June 2011, and I was wondering if it would be more beneficial to start my medical billing and coding career in a Medical Clearinghouse or a Physician Group Practice?  I would appreciate any assistance.  Thank You.


----------



## z3djinn (Mar 5, 2011)

Please clarify what you're meaning by "medical clearing house?"


----------



## kzanotti (Mar 5, 2011)

A "Medical Billing Clearinghouse" is a company that acts as a middleman by checking electronic medical claims submitted by healthcare providers for any errors before they are submitted to the insurance company for reimbursement.


----------



## martysetren (Mar 6, 2011)

*apg coder*

I think you would learn more with a physician practice. Clearing house is alot of paper pushing and you dont interact that much with the medical providers


----------

